# Identifying old revolver



## Icevar (Nov 18, 2019)

I would most appreciate help in identifying this old and eroded revolver. It is likely .45 cal, but I am unable to read well enough the writing on it. Any ideas?


----------



## Icevar (Nov 18, 2019)

It looks like a British Bull Dog replica, and proof markings say Liege and London (see first photo) bit that is the closest I get i. identifying so far. 6 round revolver though unlike the BBD


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I think it might be Belgian. If NOT a fake/copy, possibly 1893 era. 
The Proof on the cylinder, Crown over oval with E L G in it are a proof for Liege.
Blog here is where I found the proof marks, perhaps it will help you further: 
https://gerardcox.blogspot.com/2014/06/deciphering-belgian-proof-marks.html


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Some additional proof mark information: http://sportsmansvintagepress.com/r...revolver-table-contents/proof-armorers-marks/


----------



## Icevar (Nov 18, 2019)

BackyardCowboy, post: 698921, 
Thanks, I read that the P above the Liege proof mark is a UK proof mark. I just found more symbold, what looks like "A. D..... and S", see photo, need to check further


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If the pistol shows both Liege (Belgian) and British proof marks, it means that this piece was made and proofed in Belgium, and then imported into Britain, where, by law, it had to be re-proofed before it could be sold.

This scenario is highly likely, as British-made pistols of that era were fairly expensive, while similar Belgian ones were relatively cheap.

It certainly has had a very hard life!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like it was cleaned up . 
Wonder if the hammer moves


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

This one looks similar, Belgian British Bulldog

https://www.collectorebooks.com/gregg01/eurorevolver/Lot-1140.htm

Goggle is your friend


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AZdave said:


> This one looks similar, Belgian British Bulldog
> 
> https://www.collectorebooks.com/gregg01/eurorevolver/Lot-1140.htm
> 
> Goggle is your friend


Yup. See the Liege proof mark on the rear face of its cylinder.
And a real Brit would not mark his product "British Bull Dog."

It looks almost exactly the same. One or two small details differ.

BTW: My daughter would kick me if I don't correct you. It's GOOGLE, not "Goggle."
(Although "Goggle" is certainly metaphorically correct.)


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> BTW: My daughter would kick me if I don't correct you. It's GOOGLE, not "Goggle."
> (Although "Goggle" is certainly metaphorically correct.)


I'll blame that on auto-correct, like all my typos.

I use duck duck for my search engine anyway. But 'duck duck is your friend' could make enemies (esp. with auto-correct). GOOGLE has some characteristics I don't want.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AZdave said:


> ...I use duck duck for my search engine anyway.


Me, too (but don't tell my daughter). 



AZdave said:


> ...GOOGLE has some characteristics I don't want.


The characteristic that I do want from Google is that it should continue paying my daughter her ridiculously high salary for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Icevar (Nov 18, 2019)

pic said:


> Looks like it was cleaned up .
> Wonder if the hammer moves


Sure moves, but does not stay cocked so spring needs fixin as well as rotation mechanism. Barrel looks slightly pitted


----------



## Icevar (Nov 18, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It certainly has had a very hard life!


Hard life, I guess that it could be said  yes. Was used for slaughtering of animals on a farm in Iceland from god knows when. When it arrived there and in what what condition I have no idea as those that knew are deceased. But it was stored in a sometimes damp sheepshed and moisture, blood and rust has made it's impact.

Calibre unconfirmed but guess is .450 Boxer M1/ .450 Adams, could possibly be .455 Webley, have not found markings nor measured. Loads of those were made in .442 I understand.

And catalogs suggest the Belgians called their Bulldogs often Constabularys, as the Belgian Bulldog guns were based on the British bulldog, originally the Webley Royal Irish Constabulary revolver. This particular gun is missing the trigger guard that was there according to holes on the gun, as well as the ejection rod.

But it appears as if this setup did not help when rapid reloading was needed, as General Custer may have experienced by the time of his death, as he is thought having had such guns at the Battle of Little Big horn. The ejection rod was time consuming..... Custer's Last Gun: Webley RIC Revolver


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Icevar said:


> ...But it appears as if this setup did not help when rapid reloading was needed, as General Custer may have experienced by the time of his death, as he is thought having had such guns at the Battle of Little Big horn. The ejection rod was time consuming..... Custer's Last Gun: Webley RIC Revolver


Reloading the standard-issue US Army sidearm of Custer's time, the Colt's Single Action Army revolver, was just as time-consuming, because it was done in exactly the same way.
A few, quicker-loading but more delicate, Smith & Wesson American revolvers had been issued to the Army, but there were not many of them, in proportion to the more robust Colt's weapon.

The advantage of the Webley RIC revolver was (is) that it was (is) double-action. Hammer cocking, as when using the Colt's and the Smith & Wesson pistols, wasn't necessary.
.


----------

